

What are some good technology projects to donate to in 2015? - sandGorgon

As part of my new year resolution, I tend to donate (a small) something to a particular project. Last year it was OpenSSH, especially because I read that it was one of those important projects that doesnt get any support.<p>The year before it was Wikipedia and Wikileaks.<p>What are some technology projects that are worth supporting this year ? 
P.S. Yes- I also donate to other humanitarian causes. This question is going to be <i>only</i> around technology projects. If the technology in question is related to a humanitarian cause, then so be it.
======
mtmail
[http://hotosm.org/](http://hotosm.org/) \- basically if the Red Cross comes
to a disaster area, e.g. flooding or think Haiti, in a 3rd world country they
need recent maps. Any map helps. A good article about their work
[http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/oct/06/missing-
maps-h...](http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/oct/06/missing-maps-human-
genome-project-unmapped-cities)

------
me_bx
Maybe the Freedom Box project [0]? Their open software and hardware would
enable better privacy, decentralized Internet...

[0]: [http://freedomboxfoundation.org/](http://freedomboxfoundation.org/)

------
karterk
Internet Archive: [http://archive.org/](http://archive.org/)

My bookmarks are filled with dead pages - Internet Archive is a very
challenging, but important project.

------
niche
snowdrift.coop

